# A survey:what's your maximum range when shooting horizontally exactly?



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi, friends.
I am doing a test of how far the effective range of slingshot can reach.
Also I try to find the setup that can improve the range signicicantly.

Because it's the pre-tests for shooting practice(hunting and long-distance target pratice), So I'd like to measure and analyse the real range rather than the data displayed on the Chrony.

My question is:

what's your maximum range when shooting horizontally exactly?

Stand up and shoot horizontally, how far does the ammo fly before it hits the ground?

Please provide some extra info for research,thanks.

The setup（the length and material), size of steel ball, full draw, and how tall you are?

Me:
Thera band gold, Tapered from 3cm to 1.8 cm.
15cm(from pouch to attachment) , 
full draw: 87cm , 
9.5mm diameter steel ball, 
I am 1.83 meters tall.

Average range: 69 meters.

A survey just for maximum the power of slingshot. 
Thank you for sharing in advance.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

crazyslingshot said:


> what's your maximum range when shooting horizontally exactly?
> 
> Stand up and shoot horizontally, how far does the ammo fly before it hits the ground?
> 
> ...


Question what size is your band is it tapered? I will test it later on but now I dont have the chance.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It is much easier and accurate just to shoot over a Chrony. There is too many variables in the way you ask such as how tall are you, how flat is the area, how cold is it and just how horizontal are you shooting. -- Tex


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Thera band gold, Tapered from 3cm to 1.8 cm.



brooklyn00003 said:


> what's your maximum range when shooting horizontally exactly?
> 
> Stand up and shoot horizontally, how far does the ammo fly before it hits the grou
> 
> ...


Question what size is your band is it tapered? I will test it later on but now I dont have the chance.
[/quote]


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Check this thread out:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/78-really-handy-round-ball-ballistics-calculator/


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Aaronc, do you know if that formula takes in to effect that slow projectiles lose there velocity much slower than faster ones. The black power formulas that some have tried in the past failed badly when compared to actual distance measurements in the field. In other words a slingshot shot father than expected at a certain velocity. -- Tex


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I cannot say for sure, but based on what I see in their description I would say it does.


----------



## 0042 (Feb 4, 2010)

trumark says 225 yds but w/ trimmed down bands aprox 250


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

0042 said:


> trumark says 225 yds but w/ trimmed down bands aprox 250


Yeah I was out shooting yesterday in a pig park where no people to see.Anyway._I tested my shots in a lake so I could see where it acctualy hit the water.I used my new bands I will write a rewiev later on about them. Anyway its davina pilates bands purple color thinest (you can read news papers with it so thin) 7.5cm to 5 cm tapered 15 cm long i used 7 mm steal balls dont know about the weight but I am guessing its around 2 gramms only.I aimed straight ,horizontaly and it went around 70 meters and aimed upward a bit went through the whole lake which is 160 meterlong according to Google earth.
draw lenght 85 cm
height 5'5_


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> It is much easier and accurate just to shoot over a Chrony. There is too many variables in the way you ask such as how tall are you, how flat is the area, how cold is it and just how horizontal are you shooting. -- Tex


I agree with Bill
The chrony tells the truth.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> It is much easier and accurate just to shoot over a Chrony. There is too many variables in the way you ask such as how tall are you, how flat is the area, how cold is it and just how horizontal are you shooting. -- Tex


I agree with Bill
The chrony tells the truth.
[/quote]

The question was how far the ball goes .Can the chrony tell you that ?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

well
The chronograph will tell you the speed of the fork bands, and the projectile , in weight,you are using.
Depending on the trajectory, and the angle of release, is subject to the ..law of gravity .
......the only thing that really matters, is if you can hit your mark.
It takes practice, and a feel for your particular, favorite slingshot. Keep with it, and shoot alot.
Who really cares how far it will throw a ball.
Keep your shots within 20 yds. and you will have the power, and accuracy, from any quality slingshot.
What I have found shooting and hunting ......your best bet for small game is good out to 20 yds, for rabbits and squirrells.
Sometimes I get requests from new shooters, that never shot a slingshot, and want me to make them a hunting power slingshot. 
That kind of bothers me. I can only think of wounded small game animals, because of inaccurate ability.
I suggest, before you try and harvest game, shoot targets untill you are comfortable with your piece.
Practice..practice..practice..... is key to being a consistant, accurate, humane, shootist.
Just saying...................


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> well
> The chronograph will tell you the speed of the fork bands, and the projectile , in weight,you are using.
> Depending on the trajectory, and the angle of release, is subject to the ..law of gravity .
> ......the only thing that really matters, is if you can hit your mark.
> ...


Yes! You are right I had many chances to shoot crowls rabbits squirrels in the last 3 days but I never did cuz , I use 7mm ammo and and it would not kill them so whats the point.I recommend too alot of practice before going for a game ,You have to make sure if you aim at an animal you will kill it without letting it suffer.


----------

